# Anyone work for their states DOT ?



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have been working for my states department of transportation (ODOT) for my third winter now. I really like the job. I work a 40 hr. week and overtime if the full timers turn it down. It was real nice last winter to have a weekly income. If I was depending on snow to get me through last winter I would have starved. When it doesn't snow we patch, berm roads, ditch, pick litter, etc. The truck I drive is a 4900 International single axle w/ an 11 ft. Gledhill reversable plow, a tailgate spreader and a 70 gal. calcium chloride pre-wetting system. I would love to get in full time and scale back my lawn care business. I only have 10 plow accounts and my friend will cover them for me if I have to work overtime.    ED


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Our illustrious Governor just laid off over 1000 CONN DOT employees. In a radio interview on friday after the pink slips were handed out, after the guys had just pulled 18-20 hr shifts from a snow storm, he said.
" I guess the two guys to a truck is really not needed anyway. I mean what does the other guy do, hold the drivers coffee, I guess he will need to hold his own coffee from now on. I guess the days of 3 guys standing around leaning on shovels while one guy works is over. Time for DOT workers to work for living."
John Roland


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

wow, what a slap in the face.

I have seen some waste in Government at all levels before, but that was uncalled for. I'm sure he really had no idea of what goes on in the field anyway.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

He was just re-elected in Nov, and no more than 4 days after the election, he announced he wanted tp lay off over 4000 state employees. The unions are screaming, he gave the unions a take it or leave it approach to consenions, which he knew they couldnt accept. But he voted a big raise for himself. He knows this is his last term, and is willing to burn all his bridges.
In alot of cases the state just eliminated positions, so seniority had no bearing, if your job classification was eliminated then even if you had been there for 20 yrs you are out. Not a pretty sight in the news here this past week.
Dino


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

*doesn't suprise me*

A friend of mine quoted on a job for conneticut and was low bid by 20% they picked the higher bid, doesn't suprise me they are having to lay people off if this is the way they spend taxpayer funds.


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

EJK, you work 40 hours a week and are considered part time?? How many hours a week the full timers pull?


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

what DOES the other guy do in the truck. I'm not familiar with DOT plowing....they have two guys in the truck? What for?


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

The second guy is usually the wing man,around here he is anyways,that is when its allowed,everyone should be allowed to climb up into one of these tandem dump trucks with a front plow one or two side wings and a full load of salt or sand on the back and just go truckin down the road for a minute,a lot longer and wider than people realize and a whole lot to pay attetion to while alraedy out in severe conditions,the second man can run the wing more effectivly because he can see his side better,he can let the driver know if he is to close or to far away and in most cases than can switch off after long hours.I myself have never plowed with a tandem but have driven them quite abit,you gain a whole new respect for a vehicle that size and for the guys who can and usually do have to plow alone.Sorry for the long post but i think most would agree that a "wing" man should be in these vehicles.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Temco,
I am considered a seasonal worker. I work 14 weeks for 40 hrs. per week from December thru March. We only run 1 guy in each truck. We have a couple of tandems that are set up for a wing plow, but we don't use them till we need to plow back deep drifted snow. We will put a second guy in the truck to operate the wing and guide the driver.    ED


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

Thats pretty cool, I wish my state operated like that. Beat up someone else's equipment instead of my own


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Running plow and wing, whats it like? Well take a mirror and put it on the front right hand corner of your hood. Then park you truck next to your plow. The only way you can probably see it is in that mirror. Thats pretty much how you plow with a wing. Only up here in maine, it is pretty much 1 guy to a truck. The only exception is in some of the bigger cities.

Geoff


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Around here the city runs two guys to a truck most of the time and so does the state. They still knock out curbs and hit things, last year there was a car here that got hit with a wing and it didn't even resemble a car anynore. I can only imagine the mess if they took away the second driver. They should let the governor plow for a storm by himself in traffic. By the time he gets done paying for the damage he'll need another raise. Oh yeah...with a pair od dress shoes on he'll never even make it into the truck 
Casey


----------



## Sparky925 (Aug 30, 2002)

Temco,

Mass Highway (when it was Mass DPW) used to have seasonal help. They called them Snowbirds has not been done in over 10 yrs thanks to former Governer Weld when they did all of the private stuff to Mass Highway.


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

Sparky, wish I was in the plow biz 10 years ago then! Now, you can't even get in there as a sub unless you know someone. I've heard both good and bad things about the way they operate with private contractor's so I didn't pursue it that much. I can't wait til July to get paid for work I did the previous Winter either


----------

